

Fool me twice? Zerigo claims free plan “here to stay”. Really - pardner

According to an email I got a few minutes ago, as Zerigo approaches the 1-year anniversary of abruptly reneging on their free and paid DNS plans with scant notice, and without letting current contracts continue en force, they are now promoting &quot;new simplified pricing&quot;.<p>Zerigo is also promising, and I quote: &quot;Return of the free plan! Enjoy, its here to stay.&quot;<p>I do not recall ever enjoying hitting the &#x27;unsubscribe&#x27; button on an email more than just now. Very happy with Route 53 - and appreciate Zerigo nudging me in that direction 11 months ago.
======
lingben
wow $5/month? that's almost double what dnsmadeeasy charges (lowest tier) for
giving you arguably the fastest global DNS times

zerigo's times are 4-5 times slower

